# Upclose with a Freddy



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Upclose with my big guy-
Roughly 11 to 12 inch of pure A-hole :nod:


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Cool looking fish and great camera work as always AK

Now what kind of fish is this?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Plowboy said:


> Cool looking fish and great camera work as always AK
> 
> Now what kind of fish is this?


Fredrichstalli (sp)-









Here body shot for ya-

View attachment 179282


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats one hell of a fish. looks beautiful. thanks for sharing


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow.. that's a nice fish.

i don't know anything about them.. do they grow big ?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks-
I'm not sure on Size when fully grown....Mixed emotions out their about them...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

That first shot is good man.
Good looking fish. Almost remindss me of a managuense. (This guys Favoite fish)


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Very nicely done AK!!

Love that first pic


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> Very nicely done AK!!
> 
> Love that first pic


Appreciated Murphy


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Great pictures AK, and a very good looking fish...


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

that close up is great


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Appreciated guys...


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

you got some great talent and special skills! Awesome pics AK. keep it up


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Appreciated greatly....

I'll be posting more later this week


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

you've got some big boys. i'd like to see a tank shot some time.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

hyphen said:


> you've got some big boys. i'd like to see a tank shot some time.


yeah, you got some nice fish and all big and healthy lookin


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

hyphen said:


> you've got some big boys. i'd like to see a tank shot some time.


yeah, you got some nice fish and all big and healthy lookin








[/quote]

Thanks-

I got a beautiful reef tank as well that I keep

I have gotten rid of most of my fish as of late though-Broke down almost all my tank and will be down to only two tanks-My 500 gal and my 72 bowfront reet tank...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah, you DEFINITELY need a tank shot.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

hyphen said:


> yeah, you DEFINITELY need a tank shot.


Soon-
Should be pretty impressive....Hopefully...Gotta work on a nice decor scheme for it pretty soon.

Then I shall prep the tank for pics and get some proper ones posted of it....


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

WOW i'm impressed, i cant wait to see it!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Great shots AK,
I just gotta get me one of those flashes!
Mind sharing the model, it's name, and what it costs? 
PM if not comfy in here


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> WOW i'm impressed, i cant wait to see it!


Thanks-
It should be a sight to see when I'm done with it all......Big fish and nice specimens.......I dont too bad when it comes from picking stock from a LFS....


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

That info is key. Thanks AK!
Boy, I hope the prices have dropped LOL

*getting a notepad...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> That info is key. Thanks AK!
> Boy, I hope the prices have dropped LOL
> 
> *getting a notepad...


If you dont have good photo/camera place near you-
Always remember B&H photo-great place with great prices...Prices have dropped alot since a bunch of newer stuff has came out since then...

Always glad to share the little knowledge I do have Dippy...


----------

